# GTS 450 haunting me again



## SUMEDH desai (Feb 1, 2015)

MODEL : ASUS NVIDIA  GTS 450

its been around >3 yrs since i bought GTS 450.
IN THE 1st month i played COD MW3 with ease ....but even at that time the problem had started.
 returned g card for repair or replacement thrice @ RASHI perpherals. in mumbai ...they told its working properly . Earlier i thought that may be my G41 motherboard wasn't good enough so i upgraded my pc recently .

chk this digit post: *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...ia-gts450-n-i3-4160-gaming-3.html#post2196137

recently i took my g card 2 asus service center on the last day of my warranty...they accepted n added a capacitator which was missing n returned n told its fine now

so now my rig is : 
mobo > GIGABYTE H97 M D3H
proc >  INTEL i3 4150
ram > G SKILL ddr3 4gb ram
PSU  > neotech super power- ATS 500W - Switching power supply..... so
i guess it is 500w but ....just saw on a tape its mentioned 220v ac,50hz on the back (unable 2 attach the pics )

otherwise the pc runs smoothly evn 24 hrs (videos ,downloading)

PROBLEM: IF I PLAY ANY GAMES (for now nfs hp.2010, max payne 3) which are not new games....AFTER 20 MIN around
the pc restarts in this manner >
1) the display goes blank ....complete blank screen ....game sound is still on ....this for about 3 seconds....
2) then a static sound starts (dhhhhrrrrrrrrr) ...2 sec
3) monitor displays >> going to sleep 
4) i start abusing as i have 2 start the races i have won agn....
5) system restarts ....same process repeats in a loop.....in about 20 min (or 2 nfs short races)

if no games played no problem for infinite prd.

AFTER restart windows rec from error n displays this ERROR message].
""""
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	116
  BCP1:	88D42510
  BCP2:	92E355F8
  BCP3:	C000009A
  BCP4:	00000004
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\012915-29109-01.dmp
  C:\Users\admin\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-89731-0.sysdata.xml """"


so what now???

- - - Updated - - -

PSU PICS HERE

View image: IMG

View image: IMG 20150201 173434


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 1, 2015)

Change that generic psu as soon as possible-in all likelihood,its the one causing random crashes and restarts on your system .Using an unreliable psu like the one you have may cause irreparable damage to your pc in the long run.If you want to be sure whether your gpu is acting up or not,you may test it on somebody else's system-if you don't observe anything out of the ordinary during the testing procedure then you can safely conclude that your psu is the actual culprit.

(even if you find that there's no problem with the psu,change it anyway because using such a low quality psu is definitely not recommended)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 1, 2015)

whatever be the cause of problem, you must change your psu. get antec vp450p/seasonic ss400bt. it is most probably a psu issue as mentioned.

- - - Updated - - -



SUMEDH desai said:


> PSU > neotech super power- ATS 500W - Switching power supply..... so
> i guess it is 500w but ....just saw on a tape its mentioned 220v ac,50hz on the back (unable 2 attach the pics )



it is just a 200W/250W psu. just 15A on 12V rail. all these local brands gives false values.
first unit is 'W(watt)' which is the advertised power the psu can deliver, the other unit is 'V(volt)' it is the input voltage to the psu from the mains.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Feb 2, 2015)

omg!! ty quicky008 n rijinpk1...

it my fault that i didnt pay much attention 2 psu....just told my computer guy 2 bring a 500w psu which i thought was sufficient.
i guessed he wud know at least about psu.....
i did a lot of research on everything else but psu

ok so i get its not a quality psu.

but to be clear r u guys saying it is not EVEN a 500 w/v psu (not a technical guy sorry) or

just not a good brand ....

n yeah started my research for 400-600w psu ...ty

suggestions are welcome.....antec is 1.

- - - Updated - - -

right now while playing......just observed that graphics get distorted a little!! 

i play 1 or 2 races thn quit....thn the g card noise is quiet n evrything is good.......but if i continue playin ...the problem happens!


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2015)

The psu is not from a good brand and is not of good quality. The most important thing about a psu is it's build quality and second important thing is it's +12v amp rating as most of the pc devices draws power from +12v rail. Most of the cheap low quality psus have very low / overrated +12v amp rating. So change the psu. Get a antec ~450w or a seasonic and you should be fine.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Feb 2, 2015)

TY

OK SO I WILL CHANGE THE PSU FOR SURE GUYS

LAST Q >> WILL antec ~450w OR seasonic WILL BE SUFFICIENT FOR A FUTURE NEW 100$(around) GRAPHIC CARD (UPDATE IN MAY 2015)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 2, 2015)

SUMEDH desai said:


> TY
> 
> OK SO I WILL CHANGE THE PSU FOR SURE GUYS
> 
> LAST Q >> WILL antec ~450w OR seasonic WILL BE SUFFICIENT FOR A FUTURE NEW 100$(around) GRAPHIC CARD (UPDATE IN MAY 2015)



Yes, it will be enough for an i3 + any GPU below 10k.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Feb 2, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> yes, it will be enough for an i3 + any gpu below 10k.



ok so i can go for gtx 750 ti with this ?

- - - Updated - - -

ok this is de comparison ...i will change but pls do explain if u may
 Antec VP550 > *postimg.org/image/3q09zap1h/
 Antec VP450 > *postimg.org/image/3vxjsy0oj/

my current    > *postimg.org/image/pah5vl3fj/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2015)

antec vp450p is more than enough for 750 ti. do not worry.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2015)

SUMEDH desai said:


> ok so i can go for gtx 750 ti with this ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You can even go for 270X with this.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2015)

I think by then we will see GTX 950


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Feb 3, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can even go for 270X with this.



ok ty

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> I think by then we will see GTX 950



yhhhyhyh ...if its around de same price....else....coz.m not gonna start earning by then


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 3, 2015)

ummm I don't think the PSU is the direct cause of BSoD, rather it may have corrupted something on your PC which results in a BSod, as BSoD results from hardware failure.(i guess PSU doesnt cause BSoD. may be wrong) Still OP change the PSU.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Feb 3, 2015)

YH M ON IT LL CHANGE DE PSU ASAP...............

BUT WT OTHER PROBLEM ....coz..........this is happening since years with all motherboards with this g card

1)1st with my old G41M combo 
2) then new G41M combo .......... 

at that time with gts450 pc just shut down d ...no restart....i also shuffled with my nvidia 8600 which worked fine but the performance wore out evn on COD4 (BUT WITH CORE2DUO 1.8)

3)AS I THOUGHT may mobo wasnt compatible perf wise, THIS month i purchased H97 MB n I3 processor 

so mobo is just days old ....i wish it is coz of de psu.....my last hope!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2015)

stop using all caps and sms lingoes. Anyway, GTS 450 never got enough juice from any of the PSU you have used so far. Having said that the gpu is not too power hungry either. Needs only 80-90w under load. The problem could be with the card itself as it's causing trouble with every config. The main advantage of getting new good psu is it's going to be a great future proof componenet so when you wish to drop in a new gpu you don't have to worry about your psu.


----------

